# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  SDK چیست ؟

## amirferdowsi

سلام

شرمنده شاید کمی سوالم تکراری باشه .

من میخواستم بدونم دقیقاً Software development kit یا همون SDK چیه و چه جوری میتونم برای نرم افزارهایی که طراحی میکنم کیت توسعه طراحی و ایجاد کنم ؟؟ که از طریق اون بشه نرم افزارهای خودم رو در آینده توسعه بدم .

----------


## AliRezaPro

بطور کلی هر شرکت بزرگی (مثل اپل یا ...) که برای خود یک پلتفرم دارند ، یک SDK در اختیار Developer قرار میدهند تا بتوانند برنامه های آن را توسعه دهند.
توضیحات کامل تر اینکه : SDK  یا (Software Development Kit) یا (devKit) نوعی ابزار توسعه است که به برنامه نویس اجازه میدهد تا برای بسته ی نرم افزاری خاص ، چهار چوب نرم افزار ، پلتفرم سخنت افزار ، سیستم کامپیوتر ، ویدئو گیم کنسول ، سیستم عامل ، یا پلتفرم های مشابه ،نرم افزار ایجاد کنید.
احتمالا SDK  برخی از API های (Application  Programming Interface) خود را که با زبان های برنامه نویس خاص (و سخت افزار )برای ارتباطات برقرار کردن دارد.
بطور معمول ؛خیلی اوغات  ابزارهای دیباگینگ و بقیه برنامه های کمکی  در IDE (integrated development environment) در آن مشاهده میشود.SDK  نیز همچنین در خود کدهای سمپل دارند و عموما Suppoting technical  یا supporting Documentation  میشوند.انشالله مشکلتون حل بشود

----------


## amirferdowsi

سلام
دوست عزیز از راهنماییتون ممنونم .
ولی من چه جوری میتونم برای نرم افزارهای خودم این قابلیت رو اضافه کنم ؟
اگه لینک نمونه کد در این زمینه بگذارید ممنون میشم .

----------


## meysam_pro

به اینجا و اینجا نگاه کنید

----------


## amirferdowsi

> به اینجا و اینجا نگاه کنید


سلام
دوست عزیز از پاسختون ممنونم.
تمامی این مقاله ها که در این زمینه وجود داره برای plugin از کلاس استفاده می کنند و اون کلاس رو به پروژه اصلی اضافه می کنند ولی من میخوام بدونم آیا روشی هست که از طریق اون بشه یک پلاگین با فرمها و کلاسهای مختلف به پروژه اصلی اضافه کرد ؟؟

----------


## meysam_pro

> تمامی این مقاله ها که در این زمینه وجود داره برای plugin از کلاس استفاده می کنند و اون کلاس رو به پروژه اصلی اضافه می کنند ولی من میخوام بدونم آیا روشی هست که از طریق اون بشه یک پلاگین با فرمها و کلاسهای مختلف به پروژه اصلی اضافه کرد ؟؟


هدفتون از این کار چیه؟ اصولا تمامی SDKها یک قدرت محدودی دارن و طبق *قرارداد* پیش بینی شده ای ایجاد میشن، پش حتما باید یک Interface برای این کار موجود باشه(با implement دلخواه)

----------


## amirferdowsi

> هدفتون از این کار چیه؟ اصولا تمامی SDKها یک قدرت محدودی دارن و طبق *قرارداد* پیش بینی شده ای ایجاد میشن، پش حتما باید یک Interface برای این کار موجود باشه(با implement دلخواه)


سلام
من میخوام با استفاده از این قابلیت در آینده مثلاٌ امکان ثبت ، ویرایش و حذف پرسنل رو به برنامه اضافه کنم . :متفکر: 
حالا انجام این عملیات یک سری فرم و کلاس خاص خودشو داره و باید به پروژه اصلی اضافه بشه . منظور من از ایجاد این قابلیت به برنامه دقیقاً همینه .

ممنون میشم بیشتر راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## amirferdowsi

سلام

دوستان عزیز یعنی تا حالا کسی پلاگینی که چند فرم داشته باشه به نرم افزارش اضافه نکرده ؟؟  :متفکر:   :افسرده:   :ناراحت:   :گریه:

----------


## meysam_pro

> سلام
> 
> دوستان عزیز یعنی تا حالا کسی پلاگینی که چند فرم داشته باشه به نرم افزارش اضافه نکرده ؟؟


اون لینکهایی که دادم رو تا ته بخون، اگه نگرفتی بعد.....

----------


## amirferdowsi

> اون لینکهایی که دادم رو تا ته بخون، اگه نگرفتی بعد.....


سلام
دوست عزیز من مقاله مورد نظر رو خوندم ولی اون هم پلاگین رو به صورت کلاس به پروژه اضافه می کنه

----------


## emi.cheshmak

سلام.
من ویژوال استدیو2008 رو نصب تو سیستمم داشتم.
اما نمیدونم موقع نصب SDKباهاش نصب شده یا نه!
الان از کجا بفهمم SDKداره یا نداره!
مرسی.

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

> من ویژوال استدیو2008 رو نصب تو سیستمم داشتم.
> اما نمیدونم موقع نصب SDKباهاش نصب شده یا نه!
> الان از کجا بفهمم SDKداره یا نداره!


 کیت توسعه گر نرم فزار جداگانه بعد از نصب وژوال استودیو باید نصب کنید و با خود وِیژوال استودیو نصب نمیشه
وقتی شما یک   SDK  رو نصب کردید اگر کامپوننت های ویژوال داشته باشه اغلب بطور خودکار  در   Toolbox ویژوال استودیو  اضافه میشوند
اما اگر کامپوننت های شما غیر وِپژوال است و شامل یک سری فایل dll  است باید بطور دستی این فایل ها را  از دایرکتوری نصب در برنامه  فراخوانی کنید
Reference--> Add Reference

----------


## emi.cheshmak

سپاس
من چند جا خوندم که تو تنظیمات نصب ویژوال  2008 یک گزینه است که SDKرو هم نصب میکنه!
یعنی این کلا اشتباهه؟

----------


## reza69

اگه تابحال vs2008 نصب کرده باشی میان نصب یک لیست به شما نشان میدهد و از شما میخواهد گزینه های مورد نیاز برای نصب رو انتخاب کنید (به صورت چک باکس).و در بین این گزینه ها sdk هم هست.
آموزش نصب:
http://vivadl.com/tag/%D8%A2%D9%85%D...l-studio-2008/
http://learncomputer.blogsky.com/1390/02/21/post-10/

----------

